# How do i stop these unwanted callers?



## minesapint (Jun 24, 2011)

I aint a anti social bloke but i came here to Cyprus for a quieter life. But i'm getting JWs at my door! I tell them to sling their hook but still they come back! I got told by them last time that its the law that they have to call on me once a year? But it aint once a year, its like every B****y week or so!

Look i aint interested in religion full stop alright? If others are then whatever i respect that yeah? But i dont wanna be bothered with it.

So how do i get these people to quit calling on me?!!?


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

minesapint said:


> I aint a anti social bloke but i came here to Cyprus for a quieter life. But i'm getting JWs at my door! I tell them to sling their hook but still they come back! I got told by them last time that its the law that they have to call on me once a year? But it aint once a year, its like every B****y week or so!
> 
> Look i aint interested in religion full stop alright? If others are then whatever i respect that yeah? But i dont wanna be bothered with it.
> 
> So how do i get these people to quit calling on me?!!?


Do what I did.
Tell them you are a spiritualist medium and if they would like to come in you will talk to their dead relatives for them. You should have seen them run and word must have got round within their circles, stay away from that woman shes an evil spirit cos they have never been near me since.::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## firecracker (Jun 24, 2011)

Easy. You can ask to be put on a "do not call" list. Which means they list you as not wanting to be called on.

There is no law at all requiring them to call on you once a year. This is a lie. They might say to you however that they have to call once a year to see if you still live in the same house. If you don't want even a yearly call then just tell them how long you expect to be living in your house. and not to call at all. The calling once a year is their own rule anyway and is nothing to do with the law of Cyprus


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

firecracker said:


> Easy. You can ask to be put on a "do not call" list. Which means they list you as not wanting to be called on.
> 
> There is no law at all requiring them to call on you once a year. This is a lie. They might say to you however that they have to call once a year to see if you still live in the same house. If you don't want even a yearly call then just tell them how long you expect to be living in your house. and not to call at all. The calling once a year is their own rule anyway and is nothing to do with the law of Cyprus


My old dad once greeted them with 'Thank heavens you're here Dr, come in, my wife is upstairs, she's getting worse', at which point they ran back through the gate never to be seen again!!


----------



## Cleo Shahateet (Feb 23, 2009)

I just wouldn't answer the door. To callers on the phone, my Dad used to acted shocked and in mourning and tell them that the person died last year and would ask if it was a sick joke! 
 They are always apologetic after that and don't call back.


----------



## DeniseClark (Jun 25, 2011)

minesapint, i can sympathise . i had them calling on me a while back. I told them i didn't want to know and tried to close my door, only to find that it wouldn't close? I looked down and found the JW had put his foot his foot in my door to stop me from being able to close it!

I told him to get his foot out and leave and he just kept on babbling and waving his stupid magazine in my face. I had to yell at him in the end to leave! And he got all offended(!)

I told him never to come back and he said he'd make a note of my address but 3 months later guess what?... yep they were back!


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

DeniseClark said:


> minesapint, i can sympathise . i had them calling on me a while back. I told them i didn't want to know and tried to close my door, only to find that it wouldn't close? I looked down and found the JW had put his foot his foot in my door to stop me from being able to close it!
> 
> I told him to get his foot out and leave and he just kept on babbling and waving his stupid magazine in my face. I had to yell at him in the end to leave! And he got all offended(!)
> 
> I told him never to come back and he said he'd make a note of my address but 3 months later guess what?... yep they were back!


I used to dislike the way they called on you on Christmas Day, dragging their young kids behind them, a child is a child when it sees other kids opening presents and riding a new bike up and down the street. I don't think anyone should have a right to force their religious beliefs on you, it's a personal and private subject. They perhaps would have more takers if they stopped ramming it down your throat. 

I always found letting my dogs out to the gate a good enough deterrent!


----------

